# OCZ Vertex 2 wiederbeleben



## loltheripper (29. November 2013)

Hab es so eben geschafft meine OCZ Vertex 2, welche im Bios nicht mehr erkannt wurde, wieder zum leben zu erwecken. Natürlich möchte ich euch die Methode nicht länger vorenthalten, also nun Schritt für Schritt was ich getan habe:

*1. Was ihr benötigt:*
Einen USB-stick, dieses Tool, Download OCZ Toolbox and Firmware Updates diesen ISO file für eure SSD von OCZ und einwenig Glück.
*2. USB boot fertig machen*
Nun Wählt ihr unter UNetbootin den OCZ iso aus und spielt ihn auf den stick auf.
*3. SSD vorbereiten* *und vom Stick booten*
Meine SSD wurde wenn man sie kalt gestartet hat noch im bios erkannt, also schaltet euren PC aus und schaltet am Netzteil den Strom aus. Bleibt jetzt so lange auf der Powertaste bis die LEDs auf dem Mainboard aus sind (wenn keine leuchten ca. 10sek.).
Nun steckt ihr die SSD ein (Strom und Sata) und schaltet den PC an. Geht jetzt direkt ins Boot-menu und wählt euren Stick aus. Nun öffnet sich das UNetbootin-menu wählt die 2. option aus (unter default). Dann wählt ihr, wenn alles geladen hat, in der Toolbox eure SSD aus und clickt auf Firmware-update.
Wählt jetzt die richtige SSD aus (mit y/n) und lasst das Tool die arbeit machen. Wenn die neue Firmware aufgespielt ist schaltet den PC wieder aus und startet ihn Kalt erneut (wie oben beschrieben).
Bootet wieder vom usb und wählt diesesmal den Secure-Erase aus. Lasst das Tool eure Platte reinigen (wieder mit y/n die richtige auswählen). Danach schaltet den PC aus zieht am besten den Stick raus und bootet Windows. Nun sollte eure SSD wieder erkannt werden.
*3. Profit*

Würde mich intressieren ob es bei euch auch klappt.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. November 2013)

Auch wenn es klappt, würde ich der SSD nicht mehr trauen.
Ich würde generell OCZ SSDs keine Daten anvertrauen. 

Nice währe es nur, wenn man sie ohne zu Wipen wiederherstellen kann, um die Daten die vorher drauf wahren, zu sichern.


----------



## OctoCore (29. November 2013)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es klappt, würde ich der SSD nicht mehr trauen.
> Ich würde generell OCZ SSDs keine Daten anvertrauen.


 
 Sollst du ja auch nicht - du hast das Wichtigste übersehen:



loltheripper schrieb:


> *3. Profit*


 
Genau. Das ist der Punkt: Ganz schnell an den nächstbesten armen Dödel verscherbeln.


----------



## loltheripper (29. November 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Genau. Das ist der Punkt: Ganz schnell an den nächstbesten armen Dödel verscherbeln.


 Das trifft mich jetzt hart rat mal wo ich mir vor ein paar jahren diese SSD (gebraucht) gekauft hab  Und ich hab mir noch gedacht man war das ein Schnäppchen 

Ich pack die jetzt in ein USB 3.0 Gehäuse und benutze sie zum Datentransport.


----------



## smitty16 (4. Januar 2014)

@loltheripper

Hallo,

ich würd das gern mit meiner Vertex 2 ausprobieren, aber ich finde das ISO für die Vertex 2 nicht. Hab ein ZIP mit 7 ISOs gefunden, aber keines für Vertex 2. Welches muss ich nehmen? Und noch eine andere Frage. Nehmen wir an, dass es klappt, sind dann die Daten auf der Platte wieder verfügbar, oder wird die platt gemacht.

Danke für Deine Hilfe.

CU Smitty16


----------



## nuscheltier (19. Februar 2014)

Hier gibt es ein ISO version der Toolbox 


Bootbare OCZ Toolbox für PC und Mac [Archiv] - OCZ Forum.de


----------



## trashman2001 (26. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe auch eine Vertex 2, die seit gestern nicht mehr erkannt wird.
Mir geht es sehr darum an die Daten zu kommen.
Wenn ich das hier recht verstehe, dann wird die Festplatte mit dem Verfahren platt gemacht.

Kann hierzu jemand was sagen?
Wenn die Festplatte technisch zu reparieren geht, dann bitte ich hier auch Hinweise

Danke!


----------



## -Shorty- (26. März 2014)

Vergiss deine Daten, die sind hinüber. An SSD's gibts "technisch" nichts zu reparieren da hier keine mechanischen Teile ausfallen, bzw gleich der ganze Controller ausfällt.

Daten sind weg, -> neue Platte kaufen und Daten in Zukunft sichern, eine Datenrettung ist für Private User unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## trashman2001 (26. März 2014)

Das mit Daten vergessen kann ich leider noch nicht, denn ganz so privat ist es nicht.

Könnt Ihr mir sagen wie weit eine Datenrettung geht und wo am besten ?


----------



## hbf878 (26. März 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vergiss deine Daten, die sind hinüber. An SSD's gibts "technisch" nichts zu reparieren da hier keine mechanischen Teile ausfallen, bzw gleich der ganze Controller ausfällt.


In diesen Fall liegt ja offenbar nicht zwingend ein mechanischer, sondern möglicherweise "nur" ein Firmwarefehler vor. Und den kann man ja scheinbar mit der Methode des TE "reparieren". *@TE: *Die Frage ist jetzt bloß: Ist der Secure Erase unbedingt nötig und was passiert, wenn man ihn auslässt? 

Es gibt diverse Firmen, die Datenrettungen anbieten, z.B. Datenrettung und Datenwiederherstellung - Kroll Ontrack. Ist aber oft ziemlich teuer.


----------



## ludscha (26. März 2014)

@ trashman

Sollte die SSD nicht mehr erkannt werden, ist sie über den jordan gesprungen.

Das heißt eine Datenrettung ist nicht mehr möglich da zu 100% der Controller defekt ist.
Auch diverse Datenrettungsfirmen werden da nichts mehr retten, ist somit ein Fall für die Tonne.
Dasselbe werden sie dir auch im OCZ-Forum sagen.

EDIT: Durch das aufspielen der neuen Firmware bei der Vertex werden normal alle Daten auf der SSD gelöscht.

MFG 
ludscha


----------



## hbf878 (26. März 2014)

ludscha schrieb:


> Sollte die SSD nicht mehr erkannt werden, ist sie über den jordan gesprungen.
> 
> Das heißt eine Datenrettung ist nicht mehr möglich da zu 100% der Controller defekt ist.
> Auch diverse Datenrettungsfirmen werden da nichts mehr retten, ist somit ein Fall für die Tonne.





loltheripper schrieb:


> Hab es so eben geschafft meine OCZ Vertex 2, welche im Bios nicht mehr erkannt wurde, wieder zum leben zu erwecken.


 
Ein weiteres Beispiel: http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Solid-S...quot-disappear-quot-from-my-system/ta-p/65215


----------



## ludscha (26. März 2014)

> Ein weiteres Beispiel: http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Solid-St...tem/ta-p/65215



Bei den Vertex 2 ist es zu 99% ein Controller-Defekt der zum Ausfall der SSD führt.


----------



## roheed (26. März 2014)

@ threadersteller

nur das ich dich richtig verstanden habe... deine SSD wurde schon noch vom Bios erkannt oder?!

Meine Sandforce SSD ist erst selbst vor paar tagen übern jordan gegangen. Wurde aber vom Bios auch nicht mehr erkannt...geschweige den von unterschiedlichen PC's.


----------

